# Cruze Piston Video



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

5,063 miles since my last treatment of AMSOIL PI. Here's what all 4 pistons look like. Going to fill up gas and add a bottle in a minute, and will take another video after that tank runs down. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lj89DvYCMxg&feature=youtu.be

Car has 48,913 miles on it currently. Since July of last year, I've been working from home full time, so almost all of my trips have been hard driving, short trips, and a lot of WOT runs at high boost getting Jerry's tune dialed in.

Stay tuned...


----------



## Alex V. (Sep 20, 2013)

Coolio...


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

I saw this video from suggested others after watching yours .... Its hard to believe that they still call it a cruze

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7zR-HVZCdpM


----------



## KENSTV123 (Sep 21, 2014)

Nice to see those valve clearance dents in the pistons, my guess is our 1.4s are not self destruct if the timing chain breaks, wish we could turn the cam and see the valves !


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

KENSTV123 said:


> Nice to see those valve clearance dents in the pistons, my guess is our 1.4s are not self destruct if the timing chain breaks, wish we could turn the cam and see the valves !


I was going to ask what this dents were lol. Thanks.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

I find my cruze is prone to carboning up if I use lower quality fuel and requires a bottle of techron or similar every 8-10K. I used BP premium 98% of the time for the last 4 months and 10K and I still have not felt that loss of power, sluggishness and surging I would normally feel without the treatment. I suspect this carbon buildup is probably due to driving at lower RPM pretty much all the time. 

My lowest MPG is January and I idle the car allot(remote start). Used two bottles of techron this year during this time since I figure that would be the worst month for carbon build up.


----------



## jsusanka (Jan 31, 2011)

Cool - keep us posted look forward to the updates.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

iKermit said:


> I was going to ask what this dents were lol.
> Thanks.


Danny the man is writing about the clearances that are formed on the top of the pıston for the clearance of the valves ..
each cycle of a piston produces pressures and the valves open and close with in a tight clearance in order to not touch the piston .. I hope that this helps ..


He wants to see what the valves look like to get a better idea of the usefulness of adding the fuel additive that X sells from Amsoil . 

Regards .


----------



## CruzeEcoBlueTopaz (Jan 5, 2012)

Might as well share mine incase anyone missed it.

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/34-1...tonhead-using-borescope-after-300k-miles.html


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

brian v said:


> Danny the man is writing about the clearances that are formed on the top of the pıston for the clearance of the valves ..
> each cycle of a piston produces pressures and the valves open and close with in a tight clearance in order to not touch the piston .. I hope that this helps ..
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you Brian!


----------



## LizzieCruze (Feb 17, 2014)

Thank you for the video. I just ordered 2 bottles, one for my '14 cruze and one for the '99 civic. I do not put much mileage on my cars as my commute daily is 10 miles each way. I use 87 octane at present. 7000 miles so far and have owned the cruze since Feb 2014. I also drive at low RPM for better gas mileage. Should I do this twice a year due to my driving habits?


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

CruzeEcoBlueTopaz said:


> Might as well share mine incase anyone missed it.
> 
> http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/34-1...tonhead-using-borescope-after-300k-miles.html


Holy crap 300k you should get a ton of gold star stickers. 
I would love to see a full write up from you about you have experienced with your cruze! I'd almost pay for it


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Hifi seek and ye shall find !


----------



## KENSTV123 (Sep 21, 2014)

brian v said:


> Danny the man is writing about the clearances that are formed on the top of the pıston for the clearance of the valves ..
> each cycle of a piston produces pressures and the valves open and close with in a tight clearance in order to not touch the piston .. I hope that this helps ..
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

brian v said:


> Hifi seek and ye shall find !


I had a feeling I shoulda looked before making that statement.....(foot in mouth)


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

LizzieCruze said:


> Thank you for the video. I just ordered 2 bottles, one for my '14 cruze and one for the '99 civic. I do not put much mileage on my cars as my commute daily is 10 miles each way. I use 87 octane at present. 7000 miles so far and have owned the cruze since Feb 2014. I also drive at low RPM for better gas mileage. Should I do this twice a year due to my driving habits?


Twice a year sounds like a good approach for that car. From what I have seen, I will shorten my use interval from 5k to 4k miles.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Took a video after one tank of AMSOIL PI treatment. Following this video, I added another 1/2 treatment of AMSOIL PI. I'll take another picture after this tank is up.


----------



## BlueTopaz (Aug 25, 2012)

Looks like it is cleaning up well.


----------

